# Low sugar and 35 weeks



## tracyp (Sep 4, 2011)

Well have had another scan as like mrs clh I too had low sugars. Need scan again on Monday and then Thursday this week, but have been told will not go past 37 weeks. We are frantic trying to get the room ready and shopping for stuff. I dare not before as I had already lost a son at pregnancy 1. Soo fingers crossed little p will be here in 2 weeks. I don't even know what I need in the hospital, also been told to rest lots as I have serious odema in my feet. The joys of pregnancy.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck in 2 weeks and look after yourself.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

Hoping all goes well for you Tracy, take care


----------



## rachelha (Sep 4, 2011)

Odema yuk!  Never mind cankles, my knees disappeared too.  You have my sympathy.  I hope you to get everything done but remember all they really need is somewhere to sleep, a way of getting back from the hospital, a few baby grows, some nappies and lots of love.  Resting is the most important thing for you.


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2011)

Tracy hope everything goes well in the last 2 weeks, good luck and take care X


----------



## tracyp (Sep 5, 2011)

*Low sugar 35 weeks update*

Been to hosPital today and plan is to try and get me to 37 weeks and the c- section will be done, as my little p is breech. I will be given steroids to boost his lungs and advised he may need to go in to transitional care. Bit scared now as I can not bear the thought of losing him. It has taken us a long time to get here as I was told 18 months ago I would never have a baby, due to damaged tubes.


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi tracey, all the best for the next couple of weeks, you are getting closely monitored and im sure everything will be fine, if the risk was bigger they'd have the baby out now. Ive got the swollen feet too now, they look hideous! Im 37wks tmrw, got a scan in the afternoon, still having hypos so will have to see what they say. Take care and keep us posted!! Xx


----------

